# Is lube really that important?



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have lurked for a while, but have a question that is not too personal I feel comfortable asking. I have never used lube and have wondered if it makes a difference, since I often have PE with my wife.


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

In my relationship..yes Lube is very important.
We use it alot.I mean sometimes im wet enough but my hubby seems to like to glide..lol..so he uses it alot. Its a nice feeling.

Also,We play around anal as well and for that its a MUST!!!!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

You've never used your spit, or her spit after oral? That is lube.

Her juices is lube. If she gets super wet, do you like it more? There is no way she is the same each time.

With anal, yes, lube is a must and it does make a difference. With vaginal intercourse, after the first 20 minutes, no matter how wet she was, my wife iwll dry up. Neither of us are done and I do not want to tear her up, I will spit or use over the counter lube and apply it to her and my penis. It actually takes away a lot of friction, which sucks, but it makes the session last another 20 to 30 minutes. Sometimes I will have to relube every 10 minutes to keep things going smooth. 

To be honest, I like the feeling as it drys up. It pulls the skin but doesn't rip me (rips her), and it feels extra tight. However, if I want to be able to play with my wife any time in the next week, I keep it lubed up. It's more for her, as I think my member likes it "rough".


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never used it but I don't have any issues with dryness either.


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

No spit and she doesn't usually get wet before I finish. If I give her oral, she is done.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Lube is a must in your case

Try it!


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

We dont use lube at all! I hate the taste and so does he. I like to clean up after and he like to change things up so that we dont get into a boring routine...


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am afraid my wife might feel slighted or lacking as a woman if I suggest trying lube.


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

MYM1430 said:


> I am afraid my wife might feel slighted or lacking as a woman if I suggest trying lube.


I can't see why. I LOVE it.
Why not pick up one say like the KY(hers and mine) that says when its mixed it makes it really warm.Tell her you got it cause you were curious how the warm thing felt and go from there. Opens the door with no possible hurt feelings then if she likes it she will be more open to it and possibly trying another kind as well.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

We have a LOT of sex, and we almost always use lube -- not because I'm not wet, but just because it's easier and faster. It doesn't offend me at all. You might give it a try, see what you think.

As far as taste and texture, there are a million different kinds -- don't be afraid to visit your local erotica store and try some samples, many of them come in little sample sizes for a dollar.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> We have a LOT of sex, and we almost always use lube -- not because I'm not wet, but just because it's easier and faster. It doesn't offend me at all. You might give it a try, see what you think.
> 
> As far as taste and texture, there are a million different kinds -- don't be afraid to visit your local erotica store and try some samples, many of them come in little sample sizes for a dollar.


I did that as well... I bought expensive ones that they claim you cant taste. My husband couldnt but I could and I could never get past the taste of empty tasting jelly in my mouth. YUCK! So my husband claims I have a million dollar tongue like ice cream tasters and such. Everytime we go out to eat we make it a challenge for me to guess what is in it and then go home and remake it later on. :smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

MYM1430 said:


> No spit and she doesn't usually get wet before I finish. If I give her oral, she is done.


so she is generous in the bedroom.

I think if you have PE as bad as you indicate you should learn how to give her mind blowing orgasms with your hand,tounge,toy.

because if they arn't sexually satisifyed by their husband they see sex as a chore and it will degrade to the point that they might lose all intrest with sex with you.

learn how to give her an orgasm. you can ask but alot of women feel as thought you should know and are put off by having to tell you. google women having an orgasm and watch some videos of women masterbating you might be surprised.

their are informational videos that are done tastfully I'm not refering tp fake porn type of videos.

If she not getting wet before your done then most likely shes not even aroused properly and isn't having any orgasms.


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

She can have an "orgasm" before she gets wet. This satisfies her and she is done. In our 12 years together, we have only had a handfull of times she was really aroused. I will admit that I don't know how to arouse her consistently. It is hard for me to get the opportunity since we are so busy and she is often tired and would rather sleep.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have a problem with my natural lubrication very often, but if I did, I'd use lube. I don't like vaginal tears and it would make me NOT want sex if I tore every time I had sex. My ex husband was very selfish about not wanting to use lube, and I tore a few times, not a lot of fun.

Some lube is a lot of fun, some I found to be irritating and sticky (not in a good, natural way, like lollipop sticky) and it's gross.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

MYM1430 said:


> She can have an "orgasm" before she gets wet. This satisfies her and she is done. In our 12 years together, we have only had a handfull of times she was really aroused. I will admit that I don't know how to arouse her consistently. It is hard for me to get the opportunity since we are so busy and she is often tired and would rather sleep.


sorry to say I think she is disapointed in sex with you so she advoids it.


most women I've give orgasm too get extreamlly wet and their pu$$ies contract and their is no mistaking it.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MYM1430 said:


> No spit and she doesn't usually get wet before I finish. If I give her oral, she is done.


Then you need to use lube.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MYM1430 said:


> I am afraid my wife might feel slighted or lacking as a woman if I suggest trying lube.


Ummmm. No. Just do it. You are making up a reason here.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to say that if she is drying up, it will most definitely get painful for her, resulting in more pain with the small tears she'll get..
It hurts & generally keeps a woman from enjoying the idea of sex..
Just be careful with her- if you aren't a considerate lover, she won't be very enthusiastic.
So yes, any type of lube is important- be attentive- help her get wet & good lord, you cannot be thrusting into a dry vagina- OUCH!!
(If only men knew what it felt like to be a pin-cushion, lol !)
If I'm juicy, I want it again & again. But, I think it's pretty natural to dry up after a while, so just re-lube now & then.
It's VERY important!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

I go very slow and am gentle. I only go in because she wants to be moving things along. We have only known each other sexually, so niether of us know anything else.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If I were you I would start a conversation about it.

listen your married and sex is part of being married and comunication is a big part of good sex.

if you were both virgins to start with then their alot to learn and you could make it an adventure, something fun and exciting learning what eachother like.

maybe a book on married sex google it I'm sure there is a ton of stuff out their.



I think the key would be to aproach her in a loving way but be firm that this is something that is important to a healthy marriage.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

_"Every thing`s Better when wet!"_

Steve Miller


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

certainly wouldnt skip it for anal


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

MYM1430 said, "I go very slow and am gentle."

Well, let's see how I can say this delicately. Sometimes that's really good for a woman. Other times, it's much better if it's fast and hard, and lube helps with that. Don't mean to meddle, but since you said you were both inexperienced, I thought I'd throw that out there...


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe the lube will help you with the PE. I find I last longer with lube, even though we don't use it very often. I also last longer in the shower and I think it has to do with less friction.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

one word. YES


----------

